# كتاب Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering



## مهندس المحبة (18 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب المهم لكل مهندس كيميائي وأرجو الأستفادة للجميع ......

Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering (6th Edition)

by: David M. Himmelblau

http://rapidshare.com/files/111754557/Basic_Principles_And_Calculation__Himmelblau__6th_Edition.zip

http://ifile.it/31e4xqm/217340___basic_principles_and_calculation__himmelblau__6th_edition.zip​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ........


----------



## احمد جواد علي (18 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز

هذا هو work book الخاص بالكتاب وليس الكتاب

انا لدي نسخة من الكتاب غير موجوده على شبكة الانترنيت سوف احملها اليوم على الرابدشير​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وننتظرها إن شاء الله لكي تعم الفائدة لجميع أخواننا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ........


----------



## LIALY (18 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا أخي العزيز عمل رااائع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي العزيزة ليالي وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (17 أبريل 2009)

اللهم ربي يحفظك ويرعاك ومشكور على كل شيء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع ...........


----------



## م . احمد (18 أبريل 2009)

_اخي شكرا لك على مجهوداتك النيره_

ولكن لو سمحت اريد تحميل كتاب دليل طالب الدراسات العليا جامعة الاسكندريه 
لو كان عندك ادنى فكره عن هذا الكتاب لا تتردد في افادتنا به

وشكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور أرجو الأطلاع على هذا الموضوع ....
http://www.mbt3th.us/vb/forum9/thread51391-post590853.html


----------



## mohamed mohey (4 يونيو 2009)

Thank you very much my son


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ............


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور أخى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ................


----------



## malika_ahmed (9 يونيو 2009)

Bonjour pouvez vous m'aider à retrouver ce livre
:
*Clathrate Hydrates of Natural Gases*

 Author:E. Dendy Sloan, Carolyn A. Koh


ISBN-10:1420008498
ISBN-13: 9781420008494


----------



## malika_ahmed (9 يونيو 2009)

je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنور .........


----------



## اهم اهم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnks


----------



## jassim78 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد جواد علي قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> هذا هو work book الخاص بالكتاب وليس الكتاب
> 
> انا لدي نسخة من الكتاب غير موجوده على شبكة الانترنيت سوف احملها اليوم على الرابدشير​



وين الرابط


----------



## zinedine4 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

this is a link for this book : http://rapidshare.com/files/2653271...ations_in_chemical_engineering_himmelblau.pdf


----------



## jassim78 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

zinedine4 قال:


> this is a link for this book : http://rapidshare.com/files/2653271...ations_in_chemical_engineering_himmelblau.pdf



شكرا على الرابط الرابط شغال والكتاب كامل ونسخة جيدة مع امتناني


----------



## شاه (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk*
* you very much my son*​


----------



## soc.technic (3 أغسطس 2011)

مجهووووووووود رائع يستحق الشكررررررر تحياتي soc.technic


----------

